# newer tiptronic dsg gear knob



## motobartosz (Nov 17, 2008)

any body has done this on mk1 tt
put it newer automatic gear knob.
pictures ? diy. I wish to do it to my audi.
thanks 

*from this*









*To this*


----------



## motobartosz (Nov 17, 2008)

up


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

You want to what? Put on a newer dsg knob on your older auto selector? whats the 'newer' knob your talking about? the v6 one? mkII auto knob? need a little more info to help you. 

I'm only replying cause your local. Woot


----------



## motobartosz (Nov 17, 2008)

G'D60 said:


> You want to what? Put on a newer dsg knob on your older auto selector? whats the 'newer' knob your talking about? the v6 one? mkII auto knob? need a little more info to help you.
> 
> I'm only replying cause your local. Woot


 Added pictures


----------



## motobartosz (Nov 17, 2008)

up


----------

